# Path to Glory



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone knows were I can get my hands on the Path to Glory campaign rules that used to be on the GW website.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all 

just to say that im sorted, Freedirtyneedles has sent me a copy, thanks again mate.


----------

